# Picot Cuff Socks (K)



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Well, it is official... I have been bitten by the sock bug. This is my second pair and I already have my third pair started!

I am knitting my socks on 12" circular needles. The advice to use this (non-technique) technique was from my friend, Sockit2me.... he is a very accomplished sock knitter, having knit literally hundreds of pairs of socks in his time.

It is quick, easy and so much more comfortable than any other method I have tried. I can use dpns, magic loop and 2 circular needles to knit small items in the round. However, I can knit a sock in about two hours with the 12" circ., it is easier and much more fun.

Every single day here on KP there are questions regarding socks.... how to master magic loop, how to avoid laddering, how to do toe up, top down, how to get your heels to look right. Almost all these questions are a moot point with these 12" circular needles!

You don't have to learn any techniques, tricks, watch any videos, buy any books, just cast on and knit your sock!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

You are an amazing knitter, you must knit REALLY fast. 

I have no idea how many pairs of socks I've done, probably well up in the hundreds, and still can't knit them as fast as you do. You go girl!


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

Fabulous! And thanks for the great advice!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Real pretty yarn!


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Your socks are beautiful, Amy. That method sounds interesting. I will have to try it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

As always! And awesome job!!!


----------



## Dor (Jan 18, 2011)

good job. They look lovely. I have to knit about 15 pairs (adults) fot christmas,plus caps ,mitts & cowls.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. I never wanted to try socks before, now I will after I finish what's on my current agenda.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

Beautiful socks. I still like DPNs -- but I really like using DPNs.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks Amy, I'm going to try this. Did you use a certain pattern? I like the ones you made especially the picot edge. I'm not siur I can figure out how to do the heel though.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh love the cable ones the best! But all good work.Again way to go Amy!!!


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

Lovely socks!! I blame the workshops on here, for my addiction, no matter what i'm knitting now, I always seem to have a pair of socks on the go too!!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Your socks are beautiful Amy. They'd make great presents for christmas!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Amy, you are amazing!!! So are the socks...


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

What is the brand of needles you are using? Do you think 9" would work as well or better or not?


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

I am beaming with pride! Welcome to Sockaholics !!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Debbystitchknit said:


> What is the brand of needles you are using? Do you think 9" would work as well or better or not?


I actually made my first pair on 9" needles since that is what I had on hand. They were fine until the addition of the gusset stitches and then it got pretty tight. The 12" made it much easier.

I bought my 12" circulars from Handsome Fibers. They are Chiaogoo and cost around $7-8 a set. They have free shipping as well, so it was more cost affordable than some (I WAS looking at addis because those are my favorite, but they are twice the cost).

http://www.handsomefibers.com/ChiaoGoo-Original-RED-Circular-Knitting-Needles-12-Inch_p_19.html


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> I am beaming with pride! Welcome to Sockaholics !!


 :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks Amy, for the info. Was thinking of getting the same needles only in the 9 inch so will try the 12 instead. You have done a great job. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely socks, well done. Amy, welcome to the socks mania.


----------



## ElegantDetails (Jan 2, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I actually made my first pair on 9" needles since that is what I had on hand. They were fine until the addition of the gusset stitches and then it got pretty tight. The 12" made it much easier.
> 
> I bought my 12" circulars from Handsome Fibers. They are Chiaogoo and cost around $7-8 a set. They have free shipping as well, so it was more cost affordable than some (I WAS looking at addis because those are my favorite, but they are twice the cost).
> 
> http://www.handsomefibers.com/ChiaoGoo-Original-RED-Circular-Knitting-Needles-12-Inch_p_19.html


I have to say I was very inspired by your sock saga with the Easy Peasy pattern and how that all got worked out. I have a couple of questions if you don't mind. What size yarn are you using? I was a bit concerned that the stitches would get too stretched or pulled using a longer needle 
( 12") with a smaller weight yarn.!?!?!? And then I was also wandering if you still have to transfer the stitches for the gusset and toes to other needles when using the 12"? I was so taken that I am now doing my first pair on 9". I normally do toe up 2 at a time on the magic loop... but I have to say...I think this way is faster. If the 12" works without moving the stitches around...that would probably bethe way for me :thumbup: this is my first sock...getting ready for #2 Thanks for any advice. You are a very talented knitter and I have enjoyed your comments along the way


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

lovely work


----------



## Knit in AZ (Dec 31, 2012)

I don't get it -- how do you do the gusset and heel with this method? I've done socks with dpns and magic loop but must be missing something. More info please.

As always, Amyknits, your socks are beautiful.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

ElegantDetails said:


> I have to say I was very inspired by your sock saga with the Easy Peasy pattern and how that all got worked out. I have a couple of questions if you don't mind. What size yarn are you using? I was a bit concerned that the stitches would get too stretched or pulled using a longer needle
> ( 12") with a smaller weight yarn.!?!?!? And then I was also wandering if you still have to transfer the stitches for the gusset and toes to other needles when using the 12"? I was so taken that I am now doing my first pair on 9". I normally do toe up 2 at a time on the magic loop... but I have to say...I think this way is faster. If the 12" works without moving the stitches around...that would probably bethe way for me :thumbup: this is my first sock...getting ready for #2 Thanks for any advice. You are a very talented knitter and Ihave
> enjoyed your comments along the way


If I may jump in as a 12" circ sock knitter....If you cast on LOOSELY, 60 sts in sock yarn will easily span the needle. Use markers to show beginning of rounds and decrease points for gusset. The heel flap should worked back and forth on 2 DP needles and a round toe on five needles is very easy.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Knit in AZ said:


> I don't get it -- how do you do the gusset and heel with this method? I've done socks with dpns and magic loop but must be missing something. More info please.
> 
> As always, Amyknits, your socks are beautiful.


Everyone seems to be confused on how you do this.... when you are knitting a sock, no matter what method you use, you ARE knitting in the round. You will knit the sock EXACTLY the same way you are doing now, but on a circular needle.

When you do the heel stitches, you just knit them back and forth on the circular needles. The same for the heel gusset stitches.... pick up and knit them and join back in the round for the decreases and the rest of the sock.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Also, the stitches are back on the 12" circ after the heel turn is completed and the side heel flap sts are picked up. Markers are placed to show where the gusset decreases are made.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> If I may jump in as a 12" circ sock knitter....If you cast on LOOSELY, 60 sts in sock yarn will easily span the needle. Use markers to show beginning of rounds and decrease points for gusset. The heel flap should worked back and forth on 2 DP needles and a round toe on five needles is very easy.


Oops... I do the heel stitches back and forth right on the circular needle.... like I would knit any project back and forth on a circular needle. Shown in the photo. I don't use dpns until the last 18-20 stitches or so.

I hope I don't get yelled at for that, but it is just easier for me to knit them back and forth right on the circular rather than switch to dpns.  :shock:


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

ElegantDetails said:


> I have to say I was very inspired by your sock saga with the Easy Peasy pattern and how that all got worked out. I have a couple of questions if you don't mind. What size yarn are you using? I was a bit concerned that the stitches would get too stretched or pulled using a longer needle
> ( 12") with a smaller weight yarn.!?!?!? And then I was also wandering if you still have to transfer the stitches for the gusset and toes to other needles when using the 12"? I was so taken that I am now doing my first pair on 9". I normally do toe up 2 at a time on the magic loop... but I have to say...I think this way is faster. If the 12" works without moving the stitches around...that would probably bethe way for me :thumbup: this is my first sock...getting ready for #2 Thanks for any advice. You are a very talented knitter and I have enjoyed your comments along the way


Your sock looks great! I hope the photos and the explanations helped. I am "self taught", so I find I usually "do my own thing"..... the way that is simplest and easiest! I don't have much "book smarts" but common sense sometimes makes up for it.

Funny thing, I was doing magic loop for about six months on my own.... then I realized it was an actual "technique"! LOL... I just figured that instead of using DPNS, I could divide my stitches in half and knit one half, then the other. I just "figure out" what makes most sense.

I rarely use the long tail cast on.... except for socks... it will be stretchier and you won't have a problem getting the 60 stitches around the 12" needle.

It certainly WAS a saga! That first sock almost did me in! LOLOL


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I also buy this wonderful product called "Plasti-Dip" from my hardware store.

It is a plastic coating designed to "re-spray" or re-coat the handles on your tools (hammers, pliers, etc.). It comes in a wide variety of colors, but I buy the clear.

I spray a light coat of this on the bottom of my slippers and now my socks.... it is invisible and will last through washing. (I don't put my knits in the dryer) It is invisible and gives a grippy bottom. It will also help socks last longer if you wear them around the house as I do. 

I am uber clumsy and wool socks are VERY slippery. This will help save my life and a trip to the urgent care.... already been there once this month! giggle. Seriously.... I actually broke my neck three years ago by tripping and falling! Over what... nothing! LOLOL


----------



## mum41 (Jul 26, 2011)

Pretty


----------



## Knit in AZ (Dec 31, 2012)

Amy and Sockit2me, thanks for taking the time to explain the process. Amy, thanks for the pictures -- it helps so much. Now I just have to get brave and try it.


----------



## ElegantDetails (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks to both sockit2me and Amy....your commets were very heplful. I too am usually for "the most efficient" way to do something. Knitting socks is very similar to writing a computer program......put 10 programmers in a room and assign them the same task, you will get 10 different ways to get to the same place. As with 10 knitters ..... they will knit those same socks 10 different ways. It's so interesting to see how we all do our thing. Thanks again for all your insight


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Your socks are fabulous!! I'm going to have to try this method, I already have a pair of those needles. Thank you!!!


----------



## furgee (May 30, 2011)

Wow, I am amazed that you can do a sock in 3 hours. That is knitting at the speed of light.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I posted my VERY basic and easy sock pattern here.....

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-173154-1.html


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I also buy this wonderful product called "Plasti-Dip" from my hardware store.
> 
> It is a plastic coating designed to "re-spray" or re-coat the handles on your tools (hammers, pliers, etc.). It comes in a wide variety of colors, but I buy the clear.
> 
> ...


Your socks are beautiful. Also, thnx for this tip! I am quite clumsy at times and have broken my left baby toe 3 times and my right one once--- all due to slipping on a tile or hardwood floor while wearing socks!!!!

P.S. hope you have had no residual effects from the broken neck.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Your socks are beautiful. Also, thnx for this tip! I am quite clumsy at times and have broken my left baby toe 3 times and my right one once--- all due to slipping on a tile or hardwood floor while wearing socks!!!!
> 
> P.S. hope you have had no residual effects from the broken neck.


My arms were paralyzed after the accident and before I had surgery to replace two discs in my neck. I have two "implants" giggle (I don't TELL people I have "cervical disc" implants... of course, I simply boast that I HAVE implants)  complete with a metal plate and four screws in the front of my neck and a metal rod in the back of my neck at my spine.

I say I was lucky to come out ok. My arms are not paralyzed so I can knit beautiful scarves to cover the nasty scar on my neck! LOLOL It's all how you look at life!

So, I try to be extra careful..... you can understand....


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Ok Miss Amy Smarty Pants(lol).
I'll take a dozen, assorted colors.
Add in a few of your other wonderful items. And I can just sit back and coast til Christmas.
Mercy, GIRL, you are going to set the yarn on fire with sparks from your 12" tools.
Another great job. You are truly amazing and an inspiration. I just can't compete in your league.
Hugs,
Linda the knitting snail!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

oop's


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

do you have a link to the pattern for socks using the 12 inch needles? what weight yarn and how much did it take? please let me know the answers pm or something if you can. Thanks

Vickey Stamps


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

wordpaintervs said:


> do you have a link to the pattern for socks using the 12 inch needles? what weight yarn and how much did it take? please let me know the answers pm or something if you can. Thanks
> 
> Vickey Stamps


There is a link to the pattern about five posts above!


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Amy, you're amazing! Thanks for sharing. I am such a DP girl but I may just have to get a 12" circular and try your method!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> My arms were paralyzed after the accident and before I had surgery to replace two discs in my neck. I have two "implants" giggle (I don't TELL people I have "cervical disc" implants... of course, I simply boast that I HAVE implants)  complete with a metal plate and four screws in the front of my neck and a metal rod in the back of my neck at my spine.
> 
> I say I was lucky to come out ok. My arms are not paralyzed so I can knit beautiful scarves to cover the nasty scar on my neck! LOLOL It's all how you look at life!
> 
> So, I try to be extra careful..... you can understand....


Good for you!!! You definitely have bragging rights on the "implants"! I'm so happy for you that you were "reassembled" and put back right!!! You go girl! And it really is about how you look at life. It is all a blessing.

Happy knitting! (I know that has special meaning for you).


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

Your socks look great. I am going to have to try this method of knitting socks. I tried the DPN's and I got rather bored with the knitting from needle to needle. My sock kept knitting up huge. Bigfoot big.


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Amy thank you for your sock pattern and explanation with pictures of how you knit your socks. Love them, i downloaded the pattern. I also have to thank sockit2me for getting me interested to try the 12inch circular needle, he has been great to help. Thank you both.

Mary


----------



## dragonkeeper1 (Jan 9, 2013)

Lovely! And 1 12" circular makes sense to me


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Awesome work,your socks are all fantastic. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

Ok, Amy!!! When I get home tonight-I'm casting on!! lol!!
I'll let you know if I need help!!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Who's a clever girl?...Amy of course!!


----------



## Whitwillhands (Feb 12, 2012)

Your socks are beautiful. I have yet to make some but it is on my list. Do you use a pattern if so do you have a link to it?


----------



## Lsjustice (Nov 17, 2012)

Would you be able to jot down a easy pattern, preferably toe up? I am struggling with a 2at a time pair & would love to try the next pair with your method. Thanks
Ps love your work!


----------



## chasse52 (Jan 11, 2013)

WOW!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I must be in space somewhere, where did you find 12" circulars? I thought 16" were the smallest. I love your picot socks, is there a pattern?


----------



## Fluffy (Nov 27, 2011)

I use a 9 inch Hiya Hiya needle and can knit them pretty fast. I think a 12 inch would be too wide for my foot since I only use 56 stitches on the 9 inch. I always have two pairs going at once for variety. Love the picot cuff idea.


----------



## birdslinda (May 10, 2012)

I downloaded your pattern and am anxious to start knitting----could your pattern be adjusted for using sock yarn---thank you so much----love it


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Very nice and thanks for the info. I haven't tried socks yet. I will have to try with 12" circa. Thanks!!!! ;0)


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

Amy, they are the cutest pair of socks I've seen yet. Your work is always lovely. You are an inspiration. Maybe one day I will tackle a pair.


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Pretty socks! I have downloaded the pattern you generously provided and who knows, maybe even I will make some.....


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

alright you got me wanting to try knitting socks- wheres the pattern


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Very good looking socks. Now that the bug has got you,you will never stop making socks. I love to make them too.


----------



## Dolori (Sep 17, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Well, it is official... I have been bitten by the sock bug. This is my second pair and I already have my third pair started!
> 
> I am knitting my socks on 12" circular needles. The advice to use this (non-technique) technique was from my friend, Sockit2me.... he is a very accomplished sock knitter, having knit literally hundreds of pairs of socks in his time.
> 
> ...


Is there anything you cannot do? From the various photos, each item is perfection and gorgeous. Kudos to you. Dolori


----------



## JustVic66 (Jul 5, 2011)

RBeckles said:


> Your socks look great. I am going to have to try this method of knitting socks. I tried the DPN's and I got rather bored with the knitting from needle to needle. My sock kept knitting up huge. Bigfoot big.


That is me as well. Will definately have to try socks again...Thanks Amy and "sockit2me" for your pictures and explinations...


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

They are beautifully done, Amy! I'm intrigued! Do you think you and Sockit2me might consider a workshop here on KP? Even after seeing your pictures, I wouldn't have a clue how to start on a 12 " circular. Your stitches go around the needle and reach.......It seems that the sock would be way too large.....

Sockit2me is a really smart knitter!

I'm definitely interested!
Virginia


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Amy, you are my hero! I totally respect your judgment and always admire your exquisite work. The 12" needles for socks is something I've thought about, but needed to hear from someone I could rely on. I have used the other methods to finish/begin small projects, but found I just could not handle socks. I have yarn, I have patterns, and soon I will have 12" needles to make my first socks - though I doubt mine will be done so quickly as yours! Love the picot edge and the cable on pair in progress! Keep it up girl!


----------



## JustVic66 (Jul 5, 2011)

Also LOVE...LOVE thespray for a grippy sock. Much better than puffy paint I have used on felt slippers I have made. (Which eventually comes off.) 
Last question: has anyone ever used a plain cotton yarn for socks?

Thanks again for all the sock knitting advice!


----------



## reikiknitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Very nice ankle socks. I am going to try 12" circulars now. How do you do the heel and toe? Could you be a little more specific and give some instructions?


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

dshorty57 said:


> alright you got me wanting to try knitting socks- wheres the pattern


found it


----------



## lwilds (Mar 29, 2011)

Please don't tell me to just knit! I need instructions!


----------



## Revita (Jul 24, 2011)

Amy thanks for showing us your work. I am going to try them but they look so complicated. Sockittome...I tried to email you before, not sure what happened never heard from you, but I have been wanting to do socks forever. Amy I am self taught too...love the common sense note, but know if I can send you and sockittome questions as I do this, I am sure I will be successful. I do not have 12 cir, but will get them this week. Once I get started I will be contacting you. Sockittome I first became intrigued when you posted tons of socks...I can't find that post, but that post you really made me want to try socks. I love your work and would love to take with me as I travel something a lot smaller. Thanks to the both of you for the Tuesday morning inspiration!


----------



## Bellarose (Feb 28, 2011)

Amy,or anyone, do you have a pattern to share for toe- up socks on the 12" circulars?


----------



## Snoozann (Feb 20, 2013)

You are a sock knitting genius!


----------



## lpeni (May 9, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Well, it is official... I have been bitten by the sock bug. This is my second pair and I already have my third pair started!
> 
> I am knitting my socks on 12" circular needles. The advice to use this (non-technique) technique was from my friend, Sockit2me.... he is a very accomplished sock knitter, having knit literally hundreds of pairs of socks in his time.
> 
> ...


What size 12 in circular are you using?


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I made dorm socks with 4ply,yarn.it was a free pattern some Yrs ago . You wear them with out slippers, you wear them like slippers. Made just like socks.


----------



## karenwhipple (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi Amy , nice socks.I hate knitting on 4 needles so I have stayed away from socks. I use the magic loop method but I find it long. My question is what brand sells 12 inch needles Thanks


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, I never thought I'd ever try anything but DPNs, but I think this might have convinced me to order a 12 inch circular! Thanks for the pics, and post!


----------



## Pat Bossow (Jan 23, 2012)

I have been looking for the pattern for these socks and can't find it. Can you please tell me where to go?


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

Amy, thanks so much for the pics and the great instructions. I've seen the fantastic socks people have posted and they look so complicated, so I never thought I'd try them. I'm so excited by this post. I'm going to order some needles and yarn and give them a try. I LOVE your tip about the spray for the bottoms. You rock!!!


----------



## lpeni (May 9, 2011)

Pat Bossow said:


> I have been looking for the pattern for these socks and can't find it. Can you please tell me where to go?
> 
> It is on page 3.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I posted my VERY basic and easy sock pattern here.....
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-173154-1.html


Would like to try your basic sock with picot edge. Would it be possible for you to add to your basic pattern, an alternate edge ( picot edge)? The picot edge adds a feminine touch to the sock.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

For someone that hadn't tried socks Amy, you are doing great they are gorgeous. Good job.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

laurelarts said:


> Amy, you are amazing!!! So are the socks...


Ditto. Beautiful work.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I think you need to have my size and color choices----LOL

gorgeous work, luv the mock cable


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Great socks Amy! Thank you for sharing. I may need to give this technique a whirl!


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

How many stitches and what weight yarn do you use to make a sock in 2 hours.


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Amy, your socks are amazing! Which yarn did you use for the varigated pink ones?


----------



## Alexia (Feb 28, 2011)

AmyKnits, I love your sox. Plase share the pattern if you can. Thanks


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Good to know Amy. I have not knitted socks yet but intend to do so soon. I purchased several sizes of 12 inc circ needles and was wondering how they would do for knitting socks. Now I know. Thank you for sharing this info.


----------



## birdslinda (May 10, 2012)

just went on line to the site you suggested and ordered several 9 and 12" needles--I have not seen them anywhere----thanks


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Well, it is official... I have been bitten by the sock bug. This is my second pair and I already have my third pair started!
> 
> I am knitting my socks on 12" circular needles. The advice to use this (non-technique) technique was from my friend, Sockit2me.... he is a very accomplished sock knitter, having knit literally hundreds of pairs of socks in his time.
> 
> ...


Hi, this is only your second pair??? I am on my second pr on dpns and my socks are a far cry from yours, they are beautiful, what size needles are you using? Thanks, your friend janet;


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Amy, thank you for your download on how to make socks. You have many responses but I have to put my 2 cents in. Your instructions make it look very understandable and I really like the idea of a 12" circ. I will have to invest and try this out. You must be a super fast knitter. I can't imagine making one in a couple hours. Thanks again.


----------



## mrsmissy (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for the Plasti-Dip idea. I want to knit socks for my sons friends at ballet. They wear them over their ballet slippers/pointe shoes to keep their feet and ankles warm after warm up. I was worried about them wearing out too quickly. Now I need a pattern for a cute, tall, chunky sock, does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Morning Amy:
Are you using just one 12" circular needle for your socks?


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks so much Amy! Thanks for sharing your expertise to make it all available to us all. But, thanks for giving credit to all that have helped and gone before you! Very generous of you.... teaching us what works, so we are as successful at this sock endeavor as you are. I LOVE your socks. What yarns are you finding really worth your time? I AM going to knit socks soon! What them for Christmas presents for my daughter in NYC! JUST LOVE YOURS. She likes even shorter socks for a second sock for warmth in her boots. Likes cashmere ones, light and warm for her toes!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

I forgot to say how nice your socks look. I hope mine turn out well and the picked up stitches and no holes is my goal. The one time I tried I had holes along the heel edge. Now maybe I can finish a pair.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Well, it is official... I have been bitten by the sock bug. This is my second pair and I already have my third pair started!
> 
> I am knitting my socks on 12" circular needles. The advice to use this (non-technique) technique was from my friend, Sockit2me.... he is a very accomplished sock knitter, having knit literally hundreds of pairs of socks in his time.
> 
> ...


So is there a video to watch or instructions to follow. A bread knitter and have never done socks before. Thanks for the advice, will love to make a pair but I am afraid to death of dpns.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

yeah....what brand needles has 12" that are that flexible to make knitting socks on them even possible.....Do you park the instep stitches on a cable needle while you do the heel flap and gusset ...sort of the standard method? I'm a sock nut and always want to learn a new way to do them. I agree most anthting sockit2me posts is great! Joan 8060


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Spider said:


> So is there a video to watch or instructions to follow. A bread knitter and have never done socks before. Thanks for the advice, will love to make a pair but I am afraid to death of dpns.


Actually..... JUMP IN.... make a pair of child's socks..... your dpn experience will IMPROVE so much... SO FAST.... your head will spin. Awkward at the beginning, but do a simple cuff of K2, P2.... by the time you have 4" you will have figured out when to pull the dpn you are working with over the one before on the top to work, BEFORE you work it. and not leave a gap. You just will get better from then on, and laugh that you thought it was going to be so hard. At, least that was my experience. I, also, am going to try the 12" circular. If Amy says it works better and faster.... I BELIEVE! =D


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Spider said:


> So is there a video to watch or instructions to follow. A bread knitter and have never done socks before. Thanks for the advice, will love to make a pair but I am afraid to death of dpns.


This is the link to a YouTube video of sock knitting on one 9" circular needle.
It is a very detailed instruction in 8 parts for making an entire sock. Simply use a 12" needle instead of the 9".


----------



## birdslinda (May 10, 2012)

where would I find plasti-dip----


----------



## veejayh (Feb 5, 2013)

birdslinda said:


> where would I find plasti-dip----


Google it. There are suppliers in UK as well as US.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

sockit2me said:


> This is the link to a YouTube video of sock knitting on one 9" circular needle.
> It is a very detailed instruction in 8 parts for making an entire sock. Simply use a 12" needle instead of the 9".
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Just beautiful. Once the sock bug bites,you'll always be on the lookout for nice sock yarn. Enjoy.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you sockit2tme. These videos are wonderful!


----------



## Revita (Jul 24, 2011)

Sockittome thanks so much, going to start right now! I looked in my stash and have hiya hiya 9 in cir needle....yippee. I don't even know what I buy I buy so much of this stuff. Thanks for thinking of us. By the way can you send me the link to the photo you showed of all your socks...just want to look at them.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Revita said:


> Sockittome thanks so much, going to start right now! I looked in my stash and have hiya hiya 9 in cir needle....yippee. I don't even know what I buy I buy so much of this stuff. Thanks for thinking of us. By the way can you send me the link to the photo you showed of all your socks...just want to look at them.


Here are some photos of my sock out-put: (you asked for it!!)


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Holy Moly sockit2me! These look fabby!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

THESE ARE SIMPLY WONDERFUL! I told you, you are now my "SOCK-SUPER-HERO". You also hold my "SWEATER-DESIGN-SUPER-HERO- AWARD"! Inspiring, as always! Thanks so much!


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

Love your socks. I'm getting ready to knit a pair for my grandson. Wish me luck!!


----------



## Revita (Jul 24, 2011)

ok sockittome...you are really inspiring me...I am totally psyched. Are these for you(sorry if it is a stupid question...lol, but just thought I would ask. Also how long does it take to knit 1 pair? I am going to bookmark just so I can look at them...they are gorgeous, what type of yarn do you use, recommend. Thanks again.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

mthrift said:


> THESE ARE SIMPLY WONDERFUL! I told you, you are now my "SOCK-SUPER-HERO". You also hold my "SWEATER-DESIGN-SUPER-HERO- AWARD"! Inspiring, as always! Thanks so much!


Amyknits took my inspiration and RAN with it...I am pleased that she is now inspiring others and leading them into sock wonderland! And thank you mthrift for your praise and insightful comments to all my postings. It is so nice to know that connections are being made.


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

You've inspired me Amy. I'll get myself a 12" circular needle and give them a go. Sometimes I find just getting on with the pattern works out just fine - if I think about it too much I get myself confused. Hopefully mine will turn out as good as yours!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

so cute and so smart


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Revita said:


> ok sockittome...you are really inspiring me...I am totally psyched. Are these for you(sorry if it is a stupid question...lol, but just thought I would ask. Also how long does it take to knit 1 pair? I am going to bookmark just so I can look at them...they are gorgeous, what type of yarn do you use, recommend. Thanks again.


These are the socks that are bursting three large drawers of my antique dresser. I CAN make a sock a day , but a pair in three days is the norm.
I ALWAYS use one 12" circ needle (2.5 mm) and my basic sock is 60 sts, knit top down, has a heel flap and a round toe. As you can see, I have used just about every sock yarn that I can get my hands on. Love 'em all !!
There are probably just as many socks as pictured that I have given or sold....it's just an ongoing occupation.


----------



## Revita (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks sockittome--luv the name. With the video I will give it a go. You are truly amazing and so is Amy. Thanks so much everyone for your tips and advice here. You mention sold.... what price do you sell your socks for?


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

sockit2me said:


> Amyknits took my inspiration and RAN with it...I am pleased that she is now inspiring others and leading them into sock wonderland! And thank you mthrift for your praise and insightful comments to all my postings. It is so nice to know that connections are being made.


YES..... AMY is my "Practical, Super-solutions, and Lovely Tips to Success" SUPER-HERO. Thanks to you BOTH! Yes, have met so many on this site! People here have made a huge difference in my life, even beyond knitting. When they complain about the Internet.....I look here and feel so blessed! <3


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

Adorable. Great job as usual!


----------



## lpeni (May 9, 2011)

WOW!! That's a lot of socks and here I am trying to get up enough nerve to start my first pair.
Do you have a favorite yarn?


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Amy how do you think these needles would work in a size 2 with regular sock weight yarn?


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

lpeni said:


> WOW!! That's a lot of socks and here I am trying to get up enough nerve to start my first pair.
> Do you have a favorite yarn?


I have the same question, favorite yarn for socks??


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Knitnutty said:


> I have the same question, favorite yarn for socks??


Favorite sock yarns have been:
* KnitPicks - Stroll and Imagination
* Opal - wonderful colors and designs from Germany
* On Line - fun faux fair isle colorways
* Herrschners - inexpensive solids, stripes, and tweeds
* Trekking - classic sock yarn
These are all fingering weight yarns designed for sock knitting which I make up on 60 sts on one 12" circ needle ( plus DPNs for heel and toe) size 2.5 mm.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> Favorite sock yarns have been:
> * KnitPicks - Stroll and Imagination
> * Opal - wonderful colors and designs from Germany
> * On Line - fun faux fair isle colorways
> ...


Thanks I'm going to look for these.


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

@sockittome: you are my hero! I thought 10 pairs my first year knitting was good...I'd better get on the ball! Planning on 2 pair for Christmas presents this year definitely..already have one yarn & just ordered the other. I also have the yarn for music socks for my bro...but he may get them in Feb for his birthday. Thank you and Amy for your input & for sharing your experience with all of us!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Beautiful work, as usual Amy.


----------



## Karzie (Nov 29, 2012)

sockit2me said:


> This is the link to a YouTube video of sock knitting on one 9" circular needle.
> It is a very detailed instruction in 8 parts for making an entire sock. Simply use a 12" needle instead of the 9".
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Those look great Amy!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Amy these are to cute! Do you wear them under sneaks or just around the house?


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2011)

thanks for sharing the information. I like all your socks...


----------



## Sunshine 333 (Apr 14, 2013)

Can you say a bit more with your 12" sock knitting? Is it 12" from point to point? Do you have to use special patterns? Also, do you just carry on knitting in the round? I am really interested!


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Sunsine333 said:


> Can you say a bit more with your 12" sock knitting? Is it 12" from point to point? Do you have to use special patterns? Also, do you just carry on knitting in the round? I am really interested!


The needle is actually about 11 1/2 inches from point to point. You can use any sock pattern....just use markers to show starting place and decrease places for gusset shaping. The long stretches of leg and foot knitting are all just knit around on the circ needle. I use two DP needles to work the heel flap while the rest of the sts remain on the circ needle, then put all sts back on the circ needle after the heel is turned and the gusset sts have been picked up. After the foot is worked to 2" less than desired TOTAL length, the sts are divided onto DP needles to work the toe. A round toe on 5 needles is very easy. Here is a diagram of a sock. Everything can be done on the 12" circ needle, except: the heel flap, the heel turn, and the toe.


----------



## birdslinda (May 10, 2012)

just finished watching the sock making video---it was wonderful---thanks


----------



## Sunshine 333 (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks for the information which seems to be clear but I am sure when I start to knit the sock it may be a different story. I have only made one pair before for my husband and they were not excellent but wearable hence not confide nt at all. I will try your method as it seems to be using dons and 12" circular.


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

Great colors, you have great style and choice of colors. Love to watch for your pictures of the different things you knit. I envy your skill. Keep up the good work. ;-)   :lol:


----------



## piaemn (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow! My jaw literally dropped to my knees while sitting at my computer when I first saw them :lol: I just love them and will definitely try to make them. I'm still fairly new to making socks so looks a bit intimidating but will try a pair like that. Thanks for sharing and keep up the great work. :thumbup:


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Amy and Sockittome--My head is swimming with all the sock information, pictures and tips. Wow! Amy, did you ever say what size needles--not the length but the size to use for worsted weight yarn? Sockittome, would it be cheating to do tube socks first? Just bought a book on brioche stitch socks and it looks interesting. Both of you--what wonderful resources. 

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

mochamarie said:


> Amy and Sockittome--My head is swimming with all the sock information, pictures and tips. Wow! Amy, did you ever say what size needles--not the length but the size to use for worsted weight yarn? Sockittome, would it be cheating to do tube socks first? Just bought a book on brioche stitch socks and it looks interesting. Both of you--what wonderful resources.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Sorry, tube socks ARE cheating ! Do not fear the heel...it really isn't hard, just take it one step at a time. By the way, tube socks do not fit the natural shape of the foot and are impossible in shoes!!


----------



## Revita (Jul 24, 2011)

Sockittome...my question must have gotten missed by all of the questions so sorry don't mean to overwhelm you but what do you sell your socks for when you do? Thanks. I promise last question tonight!


----------



## patriciamb (Jul 13, 2011)

Very pretty socks. I'll have to try knitting them this way.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Maybe someone can HELP me. I been thinking of getting the Lace Interchangeable needles like your talking about. Would like in put. PLEASE


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Revita said:


> Sockittome...my question must have gotten missed by all of the questions so sorry don't mean to overwhelm you but what do you sell your socks for when you do? Thanks. I promise last question tonight!


The price depends on the client, the size required, the yarn used, and the time deadline. Last year, a client ordered ten pairs of socks of various sizes and genders the week after Thanksgiving to be given as Christmas presents. I delivered on time, they were not cheap, and the client and her gift recipients were all very happy. Luckily, I generally have a large stash of sock yarn on hand so I can start knitting and don't have to wait for ordered yarn to arrive.I am sorry, but I do not want to quote dollar amounts. I have GIVEN cashmere socks to special friends...outragiously expensive and luxurious...and a joy !!


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

blumbergsrus said:


> Maybe someone can HELP me. I been thinking of getting the Lace Interchangeable needles like your talking about. Would like in put. PLEASE


We are NOT talking about an interchangeable needle here, but a FIXED 12" circular needle. This size is too short to be changeable.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

sockit2me said:


> Sorry, tube socks ARE cheating ! Do not fear the heel...it really isn't hard, just take it one step at a time. By the way, tube socks do not fit the natural shape of the foot and are impossible in shoes!!


Yes, they aren't the same shape a foot is and probably are uncomfortable with shoes. I'll have to just quit being a chicken and start a pair of real socks. Thanks for being honest. :thumbup:


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Amy, what can I say, yr knitting is just amazing. ALl the projects you posted are awesome. I will buy a set of 12" circular and will try it.


----------



## Revita (Jul 24, 2011)

Ok that helps! Thanks again


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

I have only done socks with dpns but love the way yours have come out. Do you have a specific pattern for the circular needle or could a dpn pattern be used - I can knit socks but I am not very adept at messing with patterns.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

I need to try those 12" needles; I always thought I'd need 2 pair though, is it comfortable using only 1?


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

Love them!!


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

mkjfrj said:


> I need to try those 12" needles; I always thought I'd need 2 pair though, is it comfortable using only 1?


I knit continental style and have no problem with the smaller needles....other knitting methods may be more difficult....but it is always a matter of practice and getting used to a new technique. Give it a shot !!


----------



## Ilene01 (May 28, 2013)

did you have a pattern for these if so where CAN I GET IT


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> I knit continental style and have no problem with the smaller needles....other knitting methods may be more difficult....but it is always a matter of practice and getting used to a new technique. Give it a shot !!


I will, thanks.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Amy,

I love all of your socks and how you knit them. What knitting needles are you using? I like the way they look! Thank you.


----------



## Dor (Jan 18, 2011)

Video only went to 5.


----------



## Revita (Jul 24, 2011)

It actually goes to 8, not sure why you could not see them all. The only one that is missing is #6, but you can go to:

http://www.youtube.com/user/SpringersYarnNook

Video #6 is on this set...I just watched all of them...let me know if you can watch all. Good Luck!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> I actually made my first pair on 9" needles since that is what I had on hand. They were fine until the addition of the gusset stitches and then it got pretty tight. The 12" made it much easier.
> 
> I made my first pair of socks in 1954 and have made them with dps for all these years. I tried a size 9# circular also but it just wasn't comfortable. I also took Sockit2me's advice and got Addi 12" at my LYS. I haven't tried them yet but I got encouragement from Sockit2me and now seeing yours I am going to get busy and do mine.
> 
> You are an amazing knitter and I love reading your posts and also seeing all the items you knit. Keep it up :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

sockit2me said:


> Here are some photos of my sock out-put: (you asked for it!!)


I saw these before but thanks for posting the photos again. Never get tired of looking at your beautiful socks. I am impressed again. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

You are a great mentor, Amy is doing a fantastic job.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Sunsine333 said:


> Thanks for the information which seems to be clear but I am sure when I start to knit the sock it may be a different story. I have only made one pair before for my husband and they were not excellent but wearable hence not confide nt at all. I will try your method as it seems to be using dons and 12" circular.


You did your first and hardest socks. The next will be even better. Learning takes time and steps. Poke out your chest and be proud, and make another pair! Wearable is just GREAT! Not everyone can make socks!  You can!


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

About a year ago I bought a set of 12" from China, I couldn't get used to them and wondered when I would ever use them. Well I just started a pair of socks and it is a little hard to do the first couple of rows but gets easier as I go along. I have made dozens of prs of socks but always on 5 dpns and I am 83 and appreciate learning something new, I hope I really like this method, thanks for all your input, it is very apprecited!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I like the yarn too... so colorful.


----------



## thadeus40 (Dec 30, 2011)

Just beautiful! I'd love to try the circulars also. What adjustments do you make to patterns for this technique? What brand of circulars do you use that come in a 12" length? Can't wait to going with this...you're an inspiration to us all!


----------



## knaresborough (Aug 1, 2011)

OKAY I,M A SOCK KNITTER ON FOUR PINS , THERE MUST BE A PATTERN FOR YOUR METHOD, COULD U PLEASE POST OR SEND THE PATTERN THANKS AND THEY LOOK GREAT WOULD LOVE TO TRY THEM THIS WAY
KNARESBOROUGH


----------



## knaresborough (Aug 1, 2011)

NOT YELLING JUST HAVE BAD EYESIGHT


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

knaresborough said:


> OKAY I,M A SOCK KNITTER ON FOUR PINS , THERE MUST BE A PATTERN FOR YOUR METHOD, COULD U PLEASE POST OR SEND THE PATTERN THANKS AND THEY LOOK GREAT WOULD LOVE TO TRY THEM THIS WAY
> KNARESBOROUGH


Please look back in this thread of postings and you will see a link to a YouTube video in 8 parts that totally shows the making of a sock with this method. Always read through all the pages before posting!


----------



## reikiknitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks! Now I really have to try and find out why my videos show "blocked plug -ins".


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Amy, Love the picot, the color with matching stripes, and
the beautiful knitting job. Had to lay mine down a bit. I have dropped a stitch. Think I will run piece of white thread several rows down and pull it out till there. I am working on two 9" circs following Pat Singer's video from Springers Yarn nook. Make it with 56 stitches by her pattern and hoping it will fit. Think I should have cast on 60 stitches if I measures right. Just want to get one pair done completely. What brand needles do you use?


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Amy, is there something you cannot do ?
Everything you try turns just perfect. I envy your talent.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I also buy this wonderful product called "Plasti-Dip" from my hardware store.
> 
> It is a plastic coating designed to "re-spray" or re-coat the handles on your tools (hammers, pliers, etc.). It comes in a wide variety of colors, but I buy the clear.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi Amy: Can you share a few of your sock ideas with me?
1. What ply yarn are you using and what name brand of yarn have you used for these adorable cuff socks?
2. Do you have a pattern for your 3rd pair ?(The mock cable ones). Or can you share where I might get this pattern? 

Love the colors you have chose and the styles.


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

I love your socks Amy! Thanks for sharing your pattern and technique. Also thanks to sockit2me for your ideas and inspiration. I've knit socks on 4 dpns for years and love to make socks, but the 12" circular needle sounds intriguing and I'm going to try it.


----------



## wagski1 (Oct 6, 2011)

I have a question...can u make them longer (the ankle part). with the pattern that u use?


----------

